# scotch egg fatty



## gllen (Apr 27, 2010)

30" MES. Jimmy dean spicy breakfast sausage, 5x hard boiled eggs, velveta.

240 degrees for 2.5 hrs.

<3 this forum, thanks for the great info everyone (This is my first fatty and first post)


----------



## rdknb (Apr 27, 2010)

would never know it was your first, Stop my the roll call and introduce your self


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 27, 2010)

I like the egg idea.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 27, 2010)

You have one good looking fattie there Gllen. But if you would can you swing into Roll Call and introduce yourself and your equipment. Then we can give you the welcome that we like to give to new members.


----------



## gllen (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's my roll call post:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=93087


----------



## smokin leo (Apr 27, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm eggs and fatties
ad to my list  thx for the q


----------



## treegje (Apr 27, 2010)

Yummy looking' eats


----------



## gravey (Apr 27, 2010)

Loved the look of your fatty - not much of a sausage fan myself - great plating. BUT!!! What's in the bowl?!


----------



## dmccurry (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks awesome!  Never would have thought of hard boiled eggs.  Just got done making 2 myself.  You will find yourself there soon.  1 week make your first next week you make 2.  or atleast thats how it went for me.  Anyways welcome to the forum and nice job!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 27, 2010)

i like eggs in my fatties and yours looks great


----------



## osu redneck (Apr 27, 2010)

Is that Fattie dipping sauce? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Welcome to the forum, great looking Fattie!


----------



## gllen (Apr 28, 2010)

It's maple syrup in the bowl... I like maple syrup and bacon/sausage in general so figured I'd try dipping my fatty in it.


----------



## mistabob (Apr 28, 2010)

That's an awesome idea with the hardboiled eggs instead of scrambled!  Very yummy looking!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 28, 2010)

I love any and all breakfast meat w/ syrup... How did the fattie taste dipped in it?


----------



## caveman (Apr 28, 2010)

Excellent idea!!  I have not done scrambled egg fatties because of the excess juices.  This was some good thinking out of the box & an excellent place to post it as we are a little bent in our thinking.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also, I will throw some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for that first fattie, & some more 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for maple syrup fattie dripping sauce.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 3, 2010)

sou nds good with some ketchup


----------



## fourthwind (May 3, 2010)

Fatty looks awesome!!  A tip from a fellow MES owner, start lining the water pan with foil.  It will make it a ton easier to clean afterword


----------



## gllen (May 3, 2010)

It was good, but not as good as a nice crispy bacon or seared sausage alone with maple syrup for breakfast.


Thanks! Will definitely start doing that.


----------



## meateater (May 3, 2010)

That fatty does sound great. Gonna have to try that one.


----------



## hannibal (May 3, 2010)

That is an awesome looking fatty. Kudos to you for adding maple syrup to bacon and sausage, not sure how your doctor will like the idea, but I think it rocks. 




*BRILLIANT!*






I am going to start doing that too. That is a great tip!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 27, 2010)

There is nothing better than a savory and sweet combo! Knew when I saw the bowl there was syrup in it!  Nice one!


----------



## thunderdome (May 27, 2010)

FANTASTIC Looking Fatty!


----------



## solaryellow (May 27, 2010)

I am adding this one to my todo list.


----------



## miamirick (May 27, 2010)

wheres the scotch?


----------



## cheech (May 28, 2010)

Mix the egg into the fattie......Brilliant idea


----------

